#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Новый сайт по китайскому языку

## Ersh

http://www.lingvochina.ru/

Прошу любить и жаловать :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

по инету качует русский И-цзин с массой ошибок ... в том числе в триграммах. 
Та, что на этом сайте - не исключение.

----------


## Ersh

Ну, у Вас есть возможность поправить)))

----------


## Aleksey L.

дык я и правил гексаграммы в той версии, что несколько лет назад качнул. 
но и в ней до сих пор не исключены ошибки в виде изредка повторяющихся предложений. впрочем, могу залить что есть. 
______________________________
прежде чем что-либо выкладывать, не лишне убедиться в отсутствии ложной информации. в случае с "книгой перемен" ошибки существенны, что ставит под сомнение саму полезность данной инет-адаптации и выкладывания оной на любом более-менее серьезном ресурсе.

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://slil.ru/22655885 (тут по крайней мере гексаграммы не перепутаны ... но все же остались ошибки в виде изредка повторяющихся предложений) 
_________________________________________________________________
прежде чем выкладывать текст, следует убедиться в отсутствии ложной информации. в случае с "книгой перемен" ошибки существенны, что ставит под сомнение полезность и необходимость самого наличия данной инет-адаптации в свободных ресурсах инета. 
тем более наличие оной на более-менее серьезном ресурсе.

----------

